# Dark Eldar Models Complete



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Rather then start a new thread i'll join along here,

JG's DE models are now completed!:biggrin:, 

the release is still a way off though folks

/EDIT: I think this kind of information is _worth_ a new thread... -Syph


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

JG?

annoying word limit is annoying.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Jes "*The God*" Goodwin. :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Rather then start a new thread i'll join along here,
> 
> JG's DE models are now completed!:biggrin:,
> 
> the release is still a way off though folks


Interesting. How do you know this? I'd be interested to know a bit more concrete, if poss, so I can update the Rumour Roundup thread on the Dark Eldar.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I know for a fact the model line is not complete yet. Some of them are and have bin for a while now (I believe there is one or two greens floating around.) but there are still models missing from the line that still need to be sculpted.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> I know for a fact the model line is not complete yet. Some of them are and have bin for a while now (I believe there is one or two greens floating around.) but there are still models missing from the line that still need to be sculpted.


can you tell us how for a fact you know that there not!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

proof would be nice


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> can you tell us how for a fact you know that there not!


Well I can't magically teleport you in to Jes work area (Can't even get there my self  ) but from talking to several people that work behind the silk curtain I can tell you that the model line is not complete.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe there should be a rule if not already that any statements posted must have some link to evidence.

'All DE models are complete' - sounds like a bit of an attention grab tbh.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Im one of those crazy idiots that needs to see photos?????? anybody have any???


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Poomba said:


> Im one of those crazy idiots that needs to see photos?????? anybody have any???


I believe there is one or two photos of early greens floating around some where but there is no photos of the finished models because they don't exist yet.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, i think some of us are forgetting that this is a rumour thread and not a fact finding mission. the point of a rumour thread is that nothing can be proven as 'fact', but that people are allowed to volunteer any information that they have and others are then required to judge it for themselves. you are, of course, entitled to reject anything that does not have a photo attached to it, but then there is not much point in hanging out in the rumours forum if that's going to be your criteria for listening to people.

whilst i have no good reason to believe the JokerGod actually does know anyone in the design studio or knows someone who knows someone in the design studio, i have to concur and say that my good friend said that JG was still working on the models and that they would be some way off yet (a year or two at least).

you are welcome to choose to believe JokerGod and myself or Bindi Bhaji as you see fit (its probably worth doing a quick search on our names to see how trust worthy you find us), but i don't think you will get any further evidence.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No reason to think that the DE models are not complete,but that could still mean they are at least 6 months to 12 months away from release,th tool room will take about a week per sprue to cut them,the heavy metal team will have to design the paint scheme and then paint several full armies worth of models,the models will them be photographed for the codex and box art work,the boxes and codexs will be laid out and printed ,which is done in china these days,then they will have a manufacturing run,they will be packed and stored.white dwarf will run battles and photograph them for the launch.

Im sure many more things will also happen in the process,but a launch this big will take time and they will want it doing right.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> No reason to think that the DE models are not complete,but that could still mean they are at least 6 months to 12 months away from release,th tool room will take about a week per sprue to cut them,the heavy metal team will have to design the paint scheme and then paint several full armies worth of models,the models will them be photographed for the codex and box art work,the boxes and codexs will be laid out and printed ,which is done in china these days,then they will have a manufacturing run,they will be packed and stored.white dwarf will run battles and photograph them for the launch.
> 
> Im sure many more things will also happen in the process,but a launch this big will take time and they will want it doing right.


The models are far from finished, and you shouldn't be surprised to see that the new full line is not going to be out with the codex.

I believe (This part is pure speculation and has no backing) that when the Codex comes out a few of the old models will still be shown simply because of the amount of time going in to the new line.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> I believe there is one or two photos of early greens floating around some where but there is no photos of the finished models because they don't exist yet.


Those "early greens" that have been floating around have nothing to do with the upcoming Dark Eldar release. They are test pieces from Juan Diaz's test portfolio shown at Games Day Barcelona in Feb 08. They are not intended for release. The only photo we have that can probably be applied to the upcoming release is Jes' concept sketch and CAD of a possible new splinter rifle seen at Games Day Birmingham in Sep 08.












bitsandkits said:


> No reason to think that the DE models are not complete,but that could still mean they are at least 6 months to 12 months away from release,th tool room will take about a week per sprue to cut them,the heavy metal team will have to design the paint scheme and then paint several full armies worth of models,the models will them be photographed for the codex and box art work,the boxes and codexs will be laid out and printed ,which is done in china these days,then they will have a manufacturing run,they will be packed and stored.white dwarf will run battles and photograph them for the launch.


^ What he said.



JokerGod said:


> The models are far from finished, and you shouldn't be surprised to see that the new full line is not going to be out with the codex.


I believe *Bindi Baji* was alluding to the plastics being complete... that's what I got from his post anyway.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Rumours are better than nothing


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Saw this posted on bell of lost souls

Dark Eldar
We hear tales that the long months of sculpting and design for the Dark Eldar minis are coming to a close, and they are moving into the production phase. They will not be the next codex (Space Wolves are next), but they are coming soon thereafter.


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Great to hear that progress has been made on the DE. Whether the line is nearing completion or not, I think we can agree that DE will either be the 1st, or 2nd new Codex after Space Wolves come out in sept.


----------

